# keeping bugs out and sugar free flowing



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

So, I'm sure this has been answered a million times, but I'm new and need to know. How do you keep bugs out of your flour, cornmeal, etc. I've read that freezing it keeps the critters from hatching.....but for the long term and incase of pwer outages and maybe I don't have the freezer space, how would I do this?

Secondly, sugar tends to harden after a while, what do I do to keep it free flowing? When the SHTF, I want to be at least better prepared!
Thanks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Freezing KILLS the eggs that might already be present. Once an item has been frozen, you can let it thaw and then store properly (usually air tight).

Sugar....mine is canned in 1 gallon cans without an 02 obsorber and isn't hard. Some has been stored for years and years. If it does get hard - you can grate it. There are other ways to restore it to free flowing - I just don't know them! Others will chime in.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you Callieslamb, is there a place to get these "air tight" containers? Would freezing also apply to say beans, rice, pasta, etc.?

Did your supplier can your sugar? Or did you? If you did where did ya get those cans?

I know, I'm full of newby questions! Thanks again.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Another question....flour, cornmeal, self-rising cormeal, cake mixes, etc. all get an old taste after while....will that stop if stored in an air tight container?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

blu_redneck said:


> Another question....flour, cornmeal, self-rising cormeal, cake mixes, etc. all get an old taste after while....will that stop if stored in an air tight container?


I don't think it'd stop... slow down, yeah. Once the grains are ground, or processed, their longevity is shortened... one reason why folks doing long term storage, keep whole grains, and grind when needed.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Rather than just give you a name, just Google "mylar bags". You can do the same thing on "you Tube" for videos on how-to. G'Luck!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It's funny, I live in a high humidity area, and my sugar never clumps or gets hard. Mostly I put the 4-5 pound bags into a 5-gallon plastic bucket and seal it (no O2 absorbers or anything), but I did just use some that somehow didn't get put up. It was two years old, just in the regular bag and wasn't hard either. In fact, right now with the heat running constantly I'm running a humidifier. Maybe I've just been lucky. :shrug:

I've heard that you can place a bag on its side on a pot holder in the microwave for a few seconds, open and remove what has loosened, then another few seconds for more, etc., but not sure I believe it, lol. Try it at your own risk!

Someone on here (can't remember who right now) said when their sugar gets hard they grate it on a cheese grater to get what they need off, lol.

The only other thing I can think of is maybe the brown sugar bears might work? I just Googled it, and someone said she uses them in her sugar bowl and canister (doesn't wet it like you would for brown sugar) and it absorbs the moisture so her sugar doesn't get hard.

http://www.sugarbearsinc.com/

If you go this route, I'd shop around for the best price, I just chose this place because it had pictures and a description. Good luck!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

blu_redneck said:


> So, I'm sure this has been answered a million times, but I'm new and need to know. How do you keep bugs out of your flour, cornmeal, etc. I've read that freezing it keeps the critters from hatching.....but for the long term and incase of pwer outages and maybe I don't have the freezer space, how would I do this?
> 
> Secondly, sugar tends to harden after a while, what do I do to keep it free flowing? When the SHTF, I want to be at least better prepared!
> Thanks.


You should freeze your grains for 3 days to kill any bugs, then bring it to room temperature and repackage it. Either vacuum sealed jars or bags, kept in buckets.

For sugar (and salt) I use gallon jars. I don't bother vacuum sealing them, and if it gets hard I use a screwdriver to break it up again. I do label the jars as both items look the same....ask me how I know to do this. :hysterical:

For most grains it's best to keep it in whole grains until you're ready to use it. One exception is oats, which seem to keep fine as oatmeal.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I freeze my grains, and keep in mason jars with 02 absorbers. Or larger buckets. For the bucket of flour I am using I always keep a bay leaf in it. Never had any problems.

As for sugar and salt, same as mom of four and I also suggest labeling well. Seems like we have had the same problem and a spoon of salt in coffee is not a good start to the day.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have sugar stored in gallon plastic jugs that will sometime try to clump. Since they are in plastic I just bump them on the side and it breaks it up.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

In the old days sugar was purchased in solid cones that were wrapped in brown paper. You would scrap the cone as you used it. Today we buy loose sugar instead of solid sugar. It doesn't bother me when my sugar gets hard, I simply scrap it and it loosens up again.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I rarely have sugar clump, but if it does, I whack off a hunk and add whatever water is called in the recipe and let it sit. The sugar hunk will dissolve in the water... especially if you use hot water.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

blu_redneck said:


> Thank you Callieslamb, is there a place to get these "air tight" containers? Would freezing also apply to say beans, rice, pasta, etc.?
> 
> Did your supplier can your sugar? Or did you? If you did where did ya get those cans?
> 
> I know, I'm full of newby questions! Thanks again.


I can my stuff through my church - LDS. Our local area has a can sealer. I just have to run to Indianapolie ( 4 hours) get the bulk supplies and cans and away I go.....except I usually can it there....I do have the option to do it in my home. You can keep your sugar 02 free with mylar bags too. They are easier to work with. Many people seal their food in the bags then put the bags in buckets. I just opt for the cans - much cheaper - and mice can get into the mylar bags if they want to. Mylar can't just go on a shelf with dependable results - if you live where they might be vermin. The bags can also puncture. So, it's best to double store them. I still use them for some things....just not as much as the cans or 5 gallon buckets. Some food sealers (Seal-A-Meal) come with attachments that vacuum's the air out of jars that you can seal. My sister uses all kinds of jars, but I stick with canning jars.

Yes, You can freeze beans, rice, pasta. I would freeze ANY grain product before sealing especially if you were just putting it in a bucket and snapping on the lid. If you are sealing them air-tight, you really don't need to freeze since the buggers can't live with out 02 either. I do JIC.

The off-taste in some products -especially prepared products can be the oils going rancid. I store my oils separate and don't store mixes of any kind. Corn meal as well as flour can go 'off' for the same reason.


----------

